# Flanger To DIY or not to DIY?



## beachbum

I've been itching to scratch my last pedal itch for a good year now, being mostly satisfied with the tape flangers in my computer plugin folder. BUT the call is getting stronger to see if I can get some flanger magic from a pedal. Anything that can do the subtle Police Almost-But-Not-Quite-Chorus of the Mistress and is well made will do. Kill dry or Wet/Dry knob is always useful to me because I use mixers and parallel FX a lot. Anything on top of that is extra gravy.

I'm not opposed to buying one outright if it does something not available in DIY form. There's a discussion going on in the shallow water build doc thread, but I thought it better to put it out in the open. 

There's actually a lot of recommendations out there, so many new options have come out recently that I wonder if my interest in pedal flangers isn't being subconsciously influenced by google adwords and youtube demo influencers but I digress,

Is there something you can get from commercial pedals that isn't quite there in the DIY boards? or vice versa? Is there one that nails vintage sounds while still having a low noise floor and cool features? Please share your experiences or opinions, all are welcome, no matter how insignificant they may seem to you.

From the commercial pedal lot: 
Spaceman Aurora
Thorpy Camoflange
Retro-sonic Flanger
Dreadbox Komorebi
Boss BF2/3
A/DA Flanger
Moog MF Flange
Strymon Deco
Other

DIY:
Lectric-FX Flintlock (A/DA Clone)
DeadendFX: Larry (Mutron), Enigma (Lovetone Flanger), Flang-er-ama (Ibanez FL-99)
Electric Druid Flangilicious & Experimental Multiflange
Madbeans Current Lover
BYOC Stereo Analog Flanger
Dead Astronaut Flanger Filter
PCBGuitarMania LectricLover
Other DIY


----------



## eh là bas ma

I built the Flintlock,  and the Flangelicious. I like them more than the BF-3 I bought.

Both have some background noises at specific settings. Flangelicious has a "faucet/ water noise with Manual past 12'. You can get a perfectly clean modulation by changing the noise/signal ratio (increase input volume before the effect and decrease the volume after the effect). This trick is effective with both. The flintlock have a little amount of clock noise that can be reduced to almost nothing with this mod :





						Login
					

Login



					www.madbeanpedals.com
				




Flangelicious can be built with an expression input jack which is a nice addition.

Boss BF-3 is stereo and that's great but sounds a bit digital (metalic feedback), features a good standard modulation, usefull to compare with others, in my opinion. The Gate/Pan mode is very good in stereo though.

There is also Lectric Fx's Dandy Horse, which is really good too...perfectly silent and easier to control than the 3 circuits mentionned above.


			http://lectric-fx.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Dandy-Horse-V.1.0.pdf
		


Flintlock is my favourite. The modulation is just amazing. I think you can replace the Manual pot with an expression jack quite easily.


----------



## Popnfreshbass

Well the Polychrome by walrus audio just came out. It’s all analog in a 125B footprint. Hopefully that means it is cloneable! I’m sure someone has already opened one up to see what makes it tick. I think it sounds great personally!


----------



## beachbum

justin said:


> I built the Flintlock,  and the Flangelicious. I like them more than the BF-3 I bought.
> 
> Both have some background noises at specific settings. Flangelicious has a "faucet/ water noise with Manual past 12'. You can get a perfectly clean modulation by changing the noise/signal ratio (increase input volume before the effect and decrease the volume after the effect). This trick is effective with both. The flintlock have a little amount of clock noise that can be reduced to almost nothing with this mod :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login
> 
> 
> Login
> 
> 
> 
> www.madbeanpedals.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flangelicious can be built with an expression input jack which is a nice addition.
> 
> Boss BF-3 is stereo and that's great but sounds a bit digital (metalic feedback), features a good standard modulation, usefull to compare with others, in my opinion. The Gate/Pan mode is very good in stereo though.
> 
> There is also Lectric Fx's Dandy Horse, which is really good too...perfectly silent and easier to control than the 3 circuits mentionned above.
> 
> 
> http://lectric-fx.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Dandy-Horse-V.1.0.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Flintlock is my favourite. The modulation is just amazing. I think you can replace the Manual pot with an expression jack quite easily.


I purposely didn't put the Dandy Horse  because it's a kitchen sink of a pedal and probably the hardest PCB type pedal to build.



Popnfreshbass said:


> Well the Polychrome by walrus audio just came out. It’s all analog in a 125B footprint. Hopefully that means it is cloneable! I’m sure someone has already opened one up to see what makes it tick. I think it sounds great personally!


I'll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## Feral Feline

Me = Moth,
Flanger thread = Flame.




DIY not already mentioned:

Madbean & UK-Electronic both have the MXR 117 Flanger; you didn't mention it so I guess it's of no interest to you, but I include it here for others who might have interest.

I've got a Moosapotamus clone board waiting to be popped. (A/DA 3007, not his SAD1024)

UltraFlanger by John Hollis is nice and compact ;^P — MBeaner Thomasha fit one in a 1590LB!

PAiA  Phlanger
ANDERTON  Flanger


Buy:
ISET FLANGER
    Cheap 1590A flanger SOUNDS GREAT 20–30 Bucks.

I think the big Joyo (jet graphic) is pretty good for the money.

OG TC ELECTRONIC SCF (stereo Chorus Flanger).

Mooer Elec Lady.


----------



## beachbum

Didn't realize madbeans made a second flanger. 

To your point about the SCF, I've listened to demos a lot , and it seems its strength is chorus, you wouldn't necessarily get one for flanger settings. And for the price those are going for now might as well do a 1210 rack clone and go full stereo:
@PedalPCB Wishlist for first rack enclosure???


----------



## Gordo

Now THERE's a flanger!!

There's so much good stuff out there both on the buy and DIY side that it really boils down to budget (either DIY or commercial) and what you're looking for in terms of sound.  The ?Flanger is the least like any of the other ones.  SAD1024 based stuff was noisier but was the "classic" flange sound.  Most of the current versions come very close though.  The only commercial ones I own are a very old BF2 and a Line6 MM4/M13.  I really like the Flintlock and the Dandy Horse as well as Current Lover and the MB 117.  The FV-1 variants sound great but it's a different sound than any of the analogs.


----------



## fig

https://reverb.com/item/23920918-lo...y-line-flanger-w-4x-reticon-sad1024-bbd-chips

Should I?

4 X SAD1024s


----------



## beachbum

That's the thing, they all sound good and each one does something different. I'm leaning towards the deco because it's sort of a swiss army knife. But then the dreadbox one is cool for playing with synths and doing weird experimental stuff, sort of like the Spaceman. The Camoflange is the straightforward old school clone with modern functionality that also looks interesting. From the PCB ones, I'd take anyone that I could build without too much trouble. I kind of want to stay away personally from the MXR or A/DA ones, which tend to do more of the whooshing jet flange, which isn't really my thing. 



fig said:


> https://reverb.com/item/23920918-lo...y-line-flanger-w-4x-reticon-sad1024-bbd-chips
> 
> Should I?
> 
> 4 X SAD1024s


The chips are half the value of the asking price...


----------



## fig

yeah...saving up for a 10-top....gotta tink on it a wee


----------



## fig

beachbum said:


> The chips are half the value of the asking price...


Someone could make really nice (multiple) pedals with those....


----------



## Harry Klippton

I've got a deco and a TC electronic vortex flanger. I like both


----------



## fig

Can't justify the reticon jewelry box. I needed a lower impedance DMM, so I treated myself to a Fluke 117 instead.
Speaking of Flintlocks..I have a build that misfired on startup. I need to see what the deal is there. I know where to go if I can't figure it out 

Short of the wish-list, which way are you leaning @beachbum ?


----------



## beachbum

Narrowed down somewhat. Mistress clones have the sound I like most, so cut it down to those but kept 2 outliers that are still tempting. 
In no order:
Dreadbox
Camoflange
madbeans mistress
deco
This mistress clone PCB that was on reddit today

I have to think about it some more, but having some sort of kill dry or at least wet/dry control might be the next filter, which would narrow it down further to just the Deco or Camoflange. I think the deadastonaut is the only DIY with a mix control but I need to check that one out a bit more before forming an opinion on it.


----------



## Feral Feline

fig said:


> https://reverb.com/item/23920918-lo...y-line-flanger-w-4x-reticon-sad1024-bbd-chips
> 
> Should I?
> 
> 4 X SAD1024s


Nah, wait for a SWTP SA2 to come up for sale, it has *six* (6) of the SAD1024 chips.


----------



## fig

The EMV2 guy is passionate...

"_I spent over a year working to make this the BEST possible clone of the 18V Electric Mistress using a BBD that is still available (MN3207/BL3207).  The circuit has the same sweep range, sweep ratio, dynamic range and control pot behaviour as the original, and the frequency response is accurate to within a fraction of a dB.  The result is a circuit that faithfully reproduces all the clarity and watery high-end of the original without the noisy tweets and whistles that plagued the old design.  I cannot tell the difference in sound between this circuit and the original (apart from the lower noise) and I don't believe you will either."_

Crap, I bought one halfway though the second sentence.


----------



## Feral Feline

beachbum said:


> Didn't realize madbeans made a second flanger.
> 
> To your point about the SCF, I've listened to demos a lot , and it seems its strength is chorus, you wouldn't necessarily get one for flanger settings. And for the price those are going for now might as well do a 1210 rack clone and go full stereo:
> @PedalPCB Wishlist for first rack enclosure???
> View attachment 11810
> View attachment 11811
> View attachment 11812



Madbean's "Collosalus" is oriented vertically, while the UK-Electronic 117 clone is oriented horizontally as per the original MXR.

I'm fine with the flanger sounds of the SCF, but I'm not fine with the prices the SCF fetches now. Back when I first became interested, a couple decades ago, they were reasonably priced... before the dark times, before The Internet. 


That Reddit clone you found and Fig bought, that seems promising.


----------



## beachbum

I spoke to the builder of the emv2 he says adding a mix control would be possible with a small board, so I might try that first and hope someone here can explain me what to do like I’m 5.


----------



## Feral Feline

There are two types of addiction:

Substance

Process



So yeah, Flanger PCBs and building them covers both types.

I just ordered an Electric Mistress elsewhere, but ... flanger addiction...

I hate eBane with a passion, and it hates me even more passionately — forcing me to make multiple accounts that never work properly forcing me to start another account... Like _GroundHog Day_ WITHOUT the happy ending.

@beachbum — By chance did you discuss with the seller whether it's possible to purchase the emv2 directly? Paypal? Don't make me use eekFlay.

I don't need 12-steps, I need to score...


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> I just ordered an Electric Mistress elsewhere,


Yes? You actually thought this teaser would suffice?


----------



## Feral Feline

fig said:


> Yes? You actually thought this teaser would suffice?


Well... all this messing around lately with my buddy's OG EHX Electric Mistress has got me all jacked up. 

So I drifted over to the Crazy Legume's place to see what condition the kidney-shaped captain's condition was in — and spotted a limited run of cute little Maestro Phaser PCBs. Being a close cousin of flanghers I put'er on my dance card, but even as a kissin'-cousin, that's not close enough — not to mention I couldn't justify bus-fare for 1 pretty PCB. So I padded around the dance-circuit of DIY-commerce and there in the corner was a little wall-flower currently not dancing and just waiting to be asked, so I did. Then some Kraken-head butted into the whole affair — next thing you know all three are coming home with me...

Speaking of threesomes...

It'll be interesting to compare my friend's EHXautic Mistress to my crazy Current Lover, and have the little ElecLady Miss Mooer join in for a full _méflange à trois_.


----------



## mdc

beachbum said:


> I spoke to the builder of the emv2 he says adding a mix control would be possible with a small board, so I might try that first and hope someone here can explain me what to do like I’m 5.



A small utility daughterboard like this would do the job: https://maskaudioelectronics.bigcartel.com/product/utility-blender-pre-order


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Have you listened to the FV-1 built-in flanger function?  PedalPCB also offers flanger EEPROM code.  

Because it's digital, the FV-1 doesn't have that special BBD tone, but it's plenty smooth and has very good s/n.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Feral Feline said:


> Speaking of threesomes...
> 
> It'll be interesting to compare my friend's EHXautic Mistress to my crazy Current Lover, and have the little ElecLady Miss Mooer join in for a full _méflange à trois_.


Dude!  I did not need that visual of you doing unspeakable things with pedals. 

I picked up one of these a few years back when Monoprice was selling mini-pedals.  Set me back about $30.  I believe it's a re-branded Mooer Electric Lady.  A friend of mine bought an EHX Electric Mistress back in the day and based on my foggy recollections, it sounds very close to the Electric Mistress.  Monoprice had a few other good mini-pedals and they stopped selling all of them.


----------



## Feral Feline

My buddy that owns the EHX Electric Mistress that you helped me with also has an ElecLady from Mooer. It sounds pertydurnedgud!

I'm pretty sure the Iset Flanger I mentioned on the previous page is your monoprice / friend's Mooer, but it's been a while since I looked at it.

I've got the PPCB Module8 in the build queue, just got email notice that my Low Tide has shipped, and now BeachBum's connection has come through, too...


Like a murder of crows, a Parliament of Owls, a Congress of Salamanders, or a glaring of cats — I'll soon have a flood of flangers, isn't that what a group of flangers is called?

Maybe it's a "flagon" of flangers...

A "float"... no that's crocodiles. Wharbout a floatilla?

A group of Baboons is called a Flange! So that's already taken. A Flange of Flangers ... would've been sweet.

A Drip of flangers

A Jet of flangers


Here I lie in Flangers Fields...


----------



## beachbum

Feral Feline said:


> My buddy that owns the EHX Electric Mistress that you helped me with also has an ElecLady from Mooer. It sounds pertydurnedgud!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Iset Flanger I mentioned on the previous page is your monoprice / friend's Mooer, but it's been a while since I looked at it.
> 
> I've got the PPCB Module8 in the build queue, just got email notice that my Low Tide has shipped, and now BeachBum's connection has come through, too...
> 
> 
> Like a murder of crows, a Parliament of Owls, a Congress of Salamanders, or a glaring of cats — I'll soon have a flood of flangers, isn't that what a group of flangers is called?
> 
> Maybe it's a "flagon" of flangers...
> 
> A "float"... no that's crocodiles. Wharbout a floatilla?
> 
> A group of Baboons is called a Flange! So that's already taken. A Flange of Flangers ... would've been sweet.
> 
> A Drip of flangers
> 
> A Jet of flangers
> 
> 
> Here I lie in Flangers Fields...


Has he reached out? I linked the thread in an ebay message to him/her yesterday or thursday I think


----------



## Feral Feline

beachbum said:


> Has he reached out? I linked the thread in an ebay message to him/her yesterday or thursday I think


He has indeed, thank you.


----------



## fig

Just ordered a Larry 🤪


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> He has indeed, thank you.


Came in the mail today!


----------



## Feral Feline

Ships quickly, my EVM2 came in on Thursday.

Thought I'd already posted its arrival, but here it is Sunday already ... guess I've been too busy with amps.


Thanks again, @beachbum !


----------



## beachbum

Mine arrived yesterday or the day before. I have to put all soldering on hold unexpectedly as my whole house is being turned upside down. So might not get to these (among 2 dozen other projects) until late into the summer


----------



## Dali

Guys, where are you getting your MN3207/BL3207 for EVM2? That piece looks like Unobtainium...


----------



## beachbum

Dali said:


> Guys, where are you getting your MN3207/BL3207 for EVM2? That piece looks like Unobtainium...


I ordered some from here on recommendation of the flanger pcb seller mentioned above:









						BL3207 low voltage operation,and low noise BBD variable delay line in audio DIP8  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BL3207 low voltage operation,and low noise BBD variable delay line in audio DIP8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## fig

I have some (more) on the way. If anyone has trouble finding one, please PM me and I will send you one.


----------



## danfrank

If anyone is into DIY, here's something that can be made with 2 of Lectric FX Flintlock PCBs. It's and A/DA based flanger that can do through zero, both positive and negative. There's not many TZ analog flangers, I only know of the Chase Bliss Spectre and FoxRox TZFs...
 I've built a couple of these and they work well but have to be powered by 18 volt supply and both MN3007s need to have very close bias requirements... I've added several other LFO options to mine that may not be on the PDFs I attached but the basic idea (important stuff) is in the PDFs. Note that the 2 PDFs need to be printed out and attached end to end, just match the letters.
Enjoy...


----------



## Dan M

I was going to start a flanger thread, but thought it might be good to extend this one instead.

Any update on the EMV2 builds?  @beachbum @fig @Feral Feline 

Would you recommend it over the MB Current Lover?

In similar fashion to the original post: I like the evh117 and I like the elec mistress.  Trying to figure out if I should build or buy.  And which one …err… one(s)?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I'm old-school.  I like the Electric Mistress.  Played one when they first came out.  Very simple, no frills.  There are Cheap Chinese Clones of the EM if you want to buy one.  Or if you building one is more your style, you might want to read this.


----------



## Big Monk

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm old-school.  I like the Electric Mistress.  Played one when they first came out.  Very simple, no frills.  The are Cheap Chinese Clones of the EM if you want to buy one.  Or if you building one is more your style, you might want to read this.



Boneyard, boneyard, boneyard...


----------



## Robert

We'll have a couple flanger projects soon....


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> We'll have a couple flanger projects soon....


----------



## Feral Feline

Dan M said:


> I was going to start a flanger thread, but thought it might be good to extend this one instead.
> 
> Any update on the EMV2 builds?  @beachbum @fig @Feral Feline
> 
> Would you recommend it over the MB Current Lover?
> 
> In similar fashion to the original post: I like the evh117 and I like the elec mistress.  Trying to figure out if I should build or buy.  And which one …err… one(s)?


Alas, all my kit is in trans-Pacific transit ...

The answer to build or buy is always both, but adapted to each situation based on its own merits — which may mean buying one of something and building nine of another or buying none of something and building wan more time...


----------



## Dan M

Robert said:


> We'll have a couple flanger projects soon....



Well, I bought a BF-2 on reverb.  I figure that’s the least likely build candidate (for me) and keeps me open for whatever you’ve got brewing.

I mean, let’s face facts:  Before this is all over, I’ll have a BF-2, a mxr117, and some sort of mistress circuit.  And then @Chuck D. Bones is standing in a shadowy corner of a boneyard saying, “Hey buddy.  You like those, come check this out”.


----------



## djmiyta

beachbum said:


> Narrowed down somewhat. Mistress clones have the sound I like most, so cut it down to those but kept 2 outliers that are still tempting.
> In no order:
> Dreadbox
> Camoflange
> madbeans mistress
> deco
> This mistress clone PCB that was on reddit today
> 
> I have to think about it some more, but having some sort of kill dry or at least wet/dry control might be the next filter, which would narrow it down further to just the Deco or Camoflange. I think the deadastonaut is the only DIY with a mix control but I need to check that one out a bit more before forming an opinion on it.


Why not just build a couple of em and pick one you like best? It’s what I do then end up keeping and liking them all for different reasons I am a DIY pedal junkie afterall


----------



## Feral Feline

Bump! 

Shoot-out between original Electric Mistress and Mooer E-Lady finally took place.

The young Lady had great bearing and comported herself admirably with clear elocution … but there was just something about the older Mistress that is more beguiling, charming, enchanting even — a richness in voice.

Mistress behind closed doors in the studio;
Lady on the open Stage in public.

Now to dig out my Flanger PCBs and get building…


----------



## taxfree

beachbum said:


> I spoke to the builder of the emv2 he says adding a mix control would be possible with a small board, so I might try that first and hope someone here can explain me what to do like I’m 5.


I would like to know too. You got it?


----------



## taxfree

fig said:


> Came in the mail today!
> 
> View attachment 12046


Did you build the pedal? let me know what you think


----------



## taxfree

beachbum said:


> Mine arrived yesterday or the day before. I have to put all soldering on hold unexpectedly as my whole house is being turned upside down. So might not get to these (among 2 dozen other projects) until late into the summer


Did you build the pedal? let me know what you think


----------



## fig

taxfree said:


> Did you build the pedal? let me know what you think


I’ve only had the board 1.5 years, don’t rush me!  I’ll round it up and see if I have everything. If so, I’ll put it together in the next few days and let you know my thoughts.


----------



## taxfree

fig said:


> I’ve only had the board 1.5 years, don’t rush me!  I’ll round it up and see if I have everything. If so, I’ll put it together in the next few days and let you know my thoughts.


I have a Mooer Eleclady and I'm going to try a buff 'n' blend with it for a mix control.
Rehouse Eleclady would be too complicated, so my plan would be to build this EVM2 pcb and include the mix (if it fits a 125B).


----------



## music6000

beachbum said:


> I've been itching to scratch my last pedal itch for a good year now, being mostly satisfied with the tape flangers in my computer plugin folder. BUT the call is getting stronger to see if I can get some flanger magic from a pedal. Anything that can do the subtle Police Almost-But-Not-Quite-Chorus of the Mistress and is well made will do. Kill dry or Wet/Dry knob is always useful to me because I use mixers and parallel FX a lot. Anything on top of that is extra gravy.
> 
> I'm not opposed to buying one outright if it does something not available in DIY form. There's a discussion going on in the shallow water build doc thread, but I thought it better to put it out in the open.
> 
> There's actually a lot of recommendations out there, so many new options have come out recently that I wonder if my interest in pedal flangers isn't being subconsciously influenced by google adwords and youtube demo influencers but I digress,
> 
> Is there something you can get from commercial pedals that isn't quite there in the DIY boards? or vice versa? Is there one that nails vintage sounds while still having a low noise floor and cool features? Please share your experiences or opinions, all are welcome, no matter how insignificant they may seem to you.








						Elastic Mattress Flanger
					






					www.pastfx.com


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> We'll have a couple flanger projects soon....


But not before the one that's out of the Goop?


----------



## Bucksears

What other flanger is in the works?
We have the BF-2, but that’s the only one I’ve seen on PPCB so far.


----------



## Alan W

I was gathering parts for a Current Lover when I became aware of the PastFx Reticon, and was able to get one of the few that were available. I’ll still end up building the Current Lover, because, why not? But I’ll second the recommendation for the Elastic Mattress—I mean, come on, just the name deserves recognition. Verlie at PastFX is serious about making good revivals of earlier designs. I’m eyeing their Chorus ensembles, and I already have two choruses that I overuse. (The latest being the Ceasar.)


----------

